# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2015



## Vince (1 Ago 2015 às 07:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2015 às 10:17)

Bom dia .

Depois de 2 dias de verão...parece que voltamos aos dias de bafo ,com 25.3ºC e céu limpinho.


----------



## Serrano (1 Ago 2015 às 11:09)

E Agosto entra com céu limpo no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 21.5°C.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 14:19)

E o calor volta em força! 32,5ºC à pouco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2015 às 16:24)

Boas ...novo mês...vira o disco e toca o mesmo ,que será ...a ser bomberdeado com ar quente dia e de noite ,lá fora ,com 33.6ºC e vento muito fraco...até estala .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

Boas...a tarde continua ,sem vento,com 33.7ºC .


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:47)

Visibilidade baixa hoje, continua quente com uma fresca brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2015 às 22:22)

Boas...hoje a noite ainda super tropical na temperatura ,a brisa de NWN meia fraca e fresca,com 26.4ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 34.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

boas

dia de sol, com calor praticamente não houve vento. Atualmente não há alterações sigo com a noite abafada nos 21.4ºC

extremos:  17.0ºC mínima  \  32.2ºC máxima


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 01:05)

Vento nulo, está fresco lá fora e ia chocando com um morcego


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 03:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> ia chocando com um morcego



Ele é que tem de ter cuidado, ou para que lhe serve o sonar? 

Por acaso, noto aqui e em certos sítios de Sintra que eles só saiem quando o vento amaina.


----------



## Serrano (2 Ago 2015 às 11:37)

Está a aquecer... 25.2°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2015 às 12:45)

Boas ...do pior lá fora ,sol em brasa e ar quente ,com 33.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2015 às 15:51)

Boas ,hoje já voltamos tempo quente e seco ,com 35.6ºC e vento quente...até estala .


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 16:05)

StormRic disse:


> Ele é que tem de ter cuidado, ou para que lhe serve o sonar?
> 
> Por acaso, noto aqui e em certos sítios de Sintra que eles só saiem quando o vento amaina.


Aqui todas as noites o vento é nulo por isso é muito comum apanhar um a voar! Claro que ao inicio pensamos que é um pássaro, mas os pombos à meia noite desaparecem do mapa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2015 às 18:12)

Boas...vento quente ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 19:26)

Este incêndio deve ser muito grave.






7 minutos depois do alerta a nuvem de fumo já aparecia no radar.





Há 25 minutos continuava com esta dimensão enorme:





Há 10 minutos a nuvem é descomunal:





Não é só o alastramento, na origem o volume de fumo não pára de aumentar:





Quente e seco na Beira interior, vento médio de sudoeste 14,8 Km/h, condições que dificultam o combate.






_webcam_ da Covilhã, NE:






Situação há dez minutos:


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 20:08)

Parece haver uma evolução bastante positiva, o fumo perdeu densidade na origem. A nuvem alastra nos níveis médio/baixo. Não sei se haverá ali uma projecção para NE na zona de Pega.





Na imagem de satélite não é evidente que haja um segundo foco:





Medonha a observação desde a Covilhã, o alastramento da densa nuvem de fumo é bem visível, para norte agora:


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 20:22)

Deve ter ocorrido uma mudança na direcção do vento das 19h para as 20h, de SW para Sul pelo menos nos níveis médio/baixo mas acima da superfície, evidenciado pelo deslocamento do fumo para norte:





às 19h nas estações próximas ainda era de SW, ligeiramente mais fraco do que às 18h; de W na Guarda.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

A mudança do vento para Sul trouxe um aumento da densidade do fumo na origem, pode significar um agravamento da situação. O ambiente na Guarda deve estar irrespirável.






Na animação de satélite vê-se que o vento nos níveis médio/baixo terá continuado a rodar e estará agora de SSE.


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 20:52)

A primeira vaga de fumo que seguia para NE e depois com a mudança do vento derivou para norte, vê-se agora na webcam de Trancoso:





Visto da Covilhã não parece aumentar. No radar o eco é menos intenso em geral.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2015 às 20:54)

Boas...tarde ,brisa fraca de NW e com algum fresco há mistura,com 29.3ºC...ainda não dá para abrir as janelas .

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 35.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

boas

por aqui o dia fraco de céu limpo, com vento fraco durante atarde. 
atualmente ja praticamente sem vento, sigo com 23.4ºC 

temperaturas:  17.0ºC mínima  \  29.4ºC máxima


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Embora os resumos das 20:20 e 20:45 mantenham a mesma descrição do estado do incêndio de Caria, agora já sem os meios aéreos, a observação do de radar parece indicar uma situação a evoluir favoravelmente, a densidade do fumo diminuiu e já só atinge o segundo nível de cor na escala. Move-se agora para N-NNW.

Às 20h, o vento à superfície nas estações próximas ainda estava de SW, mas na Guarda tinha rodado para NW:


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 21:25)

Enquanto a nuvem de fumo alastrada se dispersou, baixando agora o nível e a intensidade do eco no radar, eis que surge nova concentração na origem, muito preocupante se corresponder a um aumento real do fogo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

StormRic disse:


> Enquanto a nuvem de fumo alastrada se dispersou, baixando agora o nível e a intensidade do eco no radar, eis que surge nova concentração na origem, muito preocupante se corresponder a um aumento real do fogo:


Isso está realmente mau.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Bem despeço-me deste tópico, gostei e gosto muito do Interior Centro. Devo voltar para o ano em principio. Para os restantes membros que frequentam este tópico desejo a continuação de um bom Verão nesta região quente e magnífica


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Isso está realmente mau.



Às 21.45 o resumo das ocorrências mantém o mesmo estado, com uma frente activa. O aspecto do eco de radar permanece com maior concentração na origem. Parece haver uma grande dispersão de fumo.
Efectivamente o vento às 21h tinha rodado para sul na Covilhã, aumento de humidade também:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

Boas...brisa de NW mas fraca ,ainda 26.3ºC .


----------



## panda (2 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Boas
Temperatura atual 24.2ºC e 46%Hr

Dados de hoje 19ºC / 35.4ºC


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Ago 2015 às 11:32)

Bons dias.

O dia amanheceu com alguma neblina, ainda algum fresco, mas o sol já a picar.

Céu limpo, ligeiramente enevoado, com muitas nuvens altas a oeste que talvez não passem de neblina mais densa, e o Sol já a morder a pele.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 12:22)

Bom dia.

O bafo já se vai instalando ,para ajudar a festa ,meio nublado,fez com que o ambiente fica-se mais abafado ...nunca mais acaba,este verão,ainda não houve direito a uma semana fresca ,um dia ou dois de vez em quando ,com 32.0ºC e algum vento de SWW.


----------



## panda (3 Ago 2015 às 13:12)

Boas 
Céu parcialmente nublado
Algum vento de S
Temperatura 30ºC e 31%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 14:26)

Boas...nuvens médias e o vento de WNW vai aparecendo moderado por vezes,vai dando alguma ajuda para não haver sufoco ,com 32.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 16:19)

Boas...nuvens e sol ,vento continua moderado de WNW,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 18:20)

Boas,céu mais limpo,vento continua de WNW,com 31.3ºC...vai baixando.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 19:31)

Boas...brisa mais forte,sol ainda é quente ,com 29.0ºC...e muito fumo a passar a norte da cidade .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2015 às 20:46)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado pela manha por nuvens altas, até ao meio da tarde mais coisa menos coisa. depois foi gradualmente limpando. 
houve vento fraco durante a tarde.
atualmente céu pouco nublado vento fraco e sigo com 22.7ºC

extremos: 14.5ºC mínima  \  32.9ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2015 às 22:05)

Boas...noite mais fresca ,hoje o ar já se sente mais fresco...parece vir 2/3 noites mais frescas,ao final do dia,era bem visível as colunas de fumo do incêndio de Oleiros ,com 23.6ºC e brisa lá de fora já vai arejando a casa .

Dados de hoje 19.6ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Ago 2015 às 00:43)

Temperatura 19.9C e 70%Hr
Parece que vem la muito calor a partir de Sábado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia .

Por o dia nasceu limpo e uma ligeira brisa a passar,com 20.7ºC...ainda uma boa temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 09:39)

Boas...já começou aquecer...por enquanto ainda brando...hoje promete chamuscar ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 11:01)

Boas...não falha ,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 12:27)

Já chegou aos trinta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 14:15)

Boa tarde .

Muito sol e a ficar quente,vento aumentar de SSW e a ficar ,com 31.8ºC...ainda longe dos 35.0ºC  previstos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 16:18)

Boas ...lá fora vai ficando ,com 34.1ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 17:35)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 34.2ºC e vento quente.


----------



## panda (4 Ago 2015 às 19:15)

Boas
Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura atual 31.4ºC e 24%Hr

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 34.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 19:22)

Boas ...ainda não se pode ir há rua ,o gajo ainda morde ,com 32.0ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 20:34)

O gajo já desapareceu ...finalmente ar fresco para se ir há rua ,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2015 às 21:06)

boas

dia de sol com neblina pela manha. de tarde o vento esteve fraco. 
atualmente a sem vento céu limpo e com 20.2ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 17.9ºC mínima  \  30.4ºC Máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2015 às 22:21)

Boas...por aqui,com as luzes da cidade...vê-se que vai pairando fumo no ar ,com 23.3ºC e brisa a correr  .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 34.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 08:13)

Bons dias .

Finalmente uma noite fresca ,com 16.3ºC e algumas nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 12:58)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima já começou a morder ,depois de uma meia manhã tão suave ...deu gozo de andar na rua ,agora só quando o gajo desaparecer ao final do dia ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 15:14)

Boa tarde .

Chegou a tarde...juntamente o bafo  da tarde ,com 33.7ºC ,esta madrugada foi bem fresca...ajudou bastante a arrefecer a casa ,por casa 24/25ºC...bem bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 17:55)

Boas ...por aqui está na hora perigosa ,com 34.1ºC e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Boas...por aqui ainda está forte o sol ,com 32.3ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

boas

dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas. praticamente nao houve vento por aqui. 
atualmente sem alterações, sigo com 21.2ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 12.4ºC mínima  \  29.0ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua,a brisa mais fraca ,com 26.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 10:14)

Bom dia .

Mais um noite fresca ...já vai lançada a temperatura,mais um dia a preparar-se para chamuscar ,com 27.0ºC e o sol em brasa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 14:56)

Boas tarde .

Estava mesmo aflito para chegar a casa ,fui há zona industrial aqui da zona,por lá...35.5ºC ...uma afronta ,por aqui 34.3ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 15:52)

Bem melhor agora...despois de já ter arrefecido.por casa 24/ 25ºC,as ultimas duas noites têm ajudado bastante arrefecer a casa ,lá fora 35.2ºC e vento muito quente .


----------



## keipha (6 Ago 2015 às 17:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bem melhor agora...despois de já ter arrefecido.por casa 24/ 25ºC,as ultimas duas noites têm ajudado bastante arrefecer a casa ,lá fora 35.2ºC e vento muito quente .


Amanhã vou estar aí em Castelo Branco a acompanhar a Volta a Portugal em bicicleta. Já estou a ver que vai ser o "inferno"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 17:31)

keipha disse:


> Amanhã vou estar aí em Castelo Branco a acompanhar a Volta a Portugal em bicicleta. Já estou a ver que vai ser o "inferno"


Isso  é o mais certo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Boas...o vento a empurrar o fumo a toda velocidade,do incêndio de Pedrogão,a NNE daqui,um manto de fumo,o bafo continua e vento quente e seco ,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 19:26)

Hoje a brisa de WNW mais forte,temperatura a descer bem,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Boas
Muito fumo dos incêndios 
Temperatura atual 26.5ºC e 41%Hr

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 33.5ºC
Hoje foi os ciclistas na passagem pelo Tortosendo


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

boas

dia de sol, com nevoeiro até ao Carregal do Sal. houve vento, com rajadas algumas bem moderadas. 
atualmente continua o vento mais fraco e muito fumo pela Serra da Estrela, desconheço de onde seja  sigo com 19.8ºC

em Nelas via-se bem a coluna de incêndio para os lados de Contenças concelho de Mangualde. . 

extremos de hoje: 15.8ºC mínima \  29.7ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

Boas...a brisa forte de WNW,continua em força e mais fresco,bem que sabe ,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 08:22)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e vento de NWN...ainda fresco ,com 19.5ºC...ainda muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 10:29)

Boas...o centro da cidade já está todo empandeirado ,já não se pode andar de carro ,devido há volta...avenidas e ruas tudo fechado ...ainda falta tantas horas para a chegada ,temperatura ainda amena,mas o sol já parece uma brasa ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Ago 2015 às 10:33)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas...o centro da cidade já está todo empandeirado ,já não se pode andar de carro ,devido há volta...avenidas e ruas tudo fechado ...ainda falta tantas horas para a chegada ,temperatura ainda amena,mas o sol já parece uma brasa ,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco.


É verdade, também já dei um giro, e já estão a montar as barracas, até mesmo andar pelos passeios já é um bocado difícil.

E está uma manhã fantástica para se andar na rua, não tínhamos uma destas manhãs já faz algum tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 12:04)

Albifriorento disse:


> É verdade, também já dei um giro, e já estão a montar as barracas, até mesmo andar pelos passeios já é um bocado difícil.
> 
> E está uma manhã fantástica para se andar na rua, não tínhamos uma destas manhãs já faz algum tempo.


Boas...é verdade ,já é a terceira manhã seguida frescas,têm ajudado bastante a refrescar a casa ,a temperatura vai subindo,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 14:31)

Boa tarde .

O ar  já abunda e sol bem quente,com 31.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 16:37)

Boas...a volta já está na cidade,vão passar 2 vezes a 50m da minha casa,a temperatura aqui pela zona 33.7ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 19:08)

Boas...mais uma tarde quente e seca ,sol já se foi ,nuvens altas a chegar de sul ,vento de NW a ficar mais fresco,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Boas...meio nublado e brisa de NW,com 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

boas

dia de sol por aqui com algum vento da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas:  14.6ºC mínima  \  30.1ºC máxima 

atualmente encontro-me em Gouveia, onde está tudo calmo, sem vento e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2015 às 04:06)

Esta semana como quase sempre acontece no Verão tem apresentado condições monótonas, tempo seco, vento fraco, temperatura máxima sempre próxima dos 30ºC, noites muito frescas e nebulosidade alta (por vezes muito escassa) como no dia de hoje (pena que a máquina fotográfica tenha ficado sem bateria), enfim não sei quando é que o padrão atmosférico tenciona mudar.
As poucas nuvens que surgiram no dia 6 (com a ajudinha dos aviões):













E este amigo que apareceu escassos momentos antes do poente, nunca tinha visto um pintassilgo tão perto


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 05:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> As poucas nuvens que surgiram no dia 6 (com a ajudinha dos aviões):



 ficou _brilhante_ o efeito dos contrails! A nascerem os tufos gelados, quais cirrocumulus. Luz fantástica nestas subtis silhuetas, gosto muito especialmente da primeira composição! Notável nitidez do zoom nas antenas. A ligeira névoa iluminada pelos raios de sol a passar no Caramulinho dá um toque de ambiente sereno e elegante, sente-se o momento, ouve-se as aves no regresso aos ninhos.



Mr. Neves disse:


> E este amigo que apareceu escassos momentos antes do poente,



São dos mais bonitos entre os pássaros comuns! Belo retrato, parece idoso? Precisa de tratar a plumagem. 

Quase se vê a paisagem nos olhos e o que lhe vai no pensamento.


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2015 às 10:14)

Bons dias
Vento e céu praticamente limpo.Algumas nuvens a sul e este do Tortosendo
Temperatura 23.4ºC e 43%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2015 às 10:51)

Bons dias .

A manhã foi meia fresca...o sol já vai fazendo aquecer o ambiente,com 26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (8 Ago 2015 às 11:36)

21.7°C no Sarzedo, já com o incêndio em fase de rescaldo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

Boa tarde .

Mais uma tarde ...quente e seco ,lá fora 34.0ºC que é máxima de momento .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> ficou _brilhante_ o efeito dos contrails! A nascerem os tufos gelados, quais cirrocumulus. Luz fantástica nestas subtis silhuetas, gosto muito especialmente da primeira composição! Notável nitidez do zoom nas antenas. A ligeira névoa iluminada pelos raios de sol a passar no Caramulinho dá um toque de ambiente sereno e elegante, sente-se o momento, ouve-se as aves no regresso aos ninhos.
> 
> 
> São dos mais bonitos entre os pássaros comuns! Belo retrato, parece idoso? Precisa de tratar a plumagem.
> ...



Obrigado pelas apreciações StormRic. Quanto às aves, parece que elas já vão dando os sinais de mudança atmosférica, parte dos Andorinhões e Andorinhas já partiu, já não se vêem os seus elegantes voos rasantes e acrobáticos nem os seus sonoros gritos de alvorada ou despedida do dia. Parte dos Papa-figos acho que nem esperou que os figos amadurecessem...
Gostava de questioná-lo acerca de uns pormenores destas fotos do poente... Porque motivo se vêem um género de uns arcos nas fotos? O que terá corrido mal quando fotografei?

Entretanto e passando ao tema do tópico:
O vento de leste já se faz assinalar, hoje não consegui tirar a máxima (pela estação do Keipha ficou-se pelos 33.3ºC), mas registei uma mínima fresquinha de 12ºC.

Atualmente estão 31ºC com o vento do quadrante leste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2015 às 19:46)

Boas ...isto hoje,ainda está mesmo perigoso ,com vento fraco de N...não ajuda nada ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

Boas ...dura,dura...esta noite estará para durar ,noites frescas foram-se ,próximas 3 noites está por ai ,com 30.0ºC um grande bafo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

Boas...esta noite,não há quem nos valha ,ainda 27.9ºC  e vento de NNE...sente-se algum fresco a passar ,tudo fechado e 25.0/ 26.0ºC por casa e ACs ligados .

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## panda (8 Ago 2015 às 23:29)

Temperatura atual 27.3ºC 

Dados de hoje 17ºC / 32.1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2015 às 23:58)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de sol com vento fraco durante a madrugada. 
vim das Festas de Gouveia, atualmente está calor na rua, com algum vento sigo com 20.9ºC 

temperaturas de hoje; 12.4ºC mínima  \  33.6ºC máximo


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Ago 2015 às 02:13)

Vento de leste a acelerar e temperatura a subir, com 23ºC.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 02:27)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque motivo se vêem um género de uns arcos nas fotos? O que terá corrido mal quando fotografei?



Nada, não tem a ver com o modo de fotografar mas com a compressão jpg do ficheiro de imagem após o registo do sensor. É uma imagem de 12 Mpx comprimida em 356 Kb, é normal que nas áreas com tons suaves com variação muito subtil de cor apareçam os mais variados efeitos aberrantes, um deles é esse. A única forma de evitar é escolher a opção da câmara, se tiver, de fotografar em RAW ou RAW+JPG. Algumas têm TIFF que também é um modo de registo sem perda de qualidade. É necessário depois editar em programa adequado, Photoshop por exemplo, se possível em modo de cor 16 bits. Só no fim da edição e redução de tamanho gravar em JPG (8 bits) com qualidade suficiente (baixa compressão). Mas nada garante que o servidor de imagens, Imgur por exemplo, não vá estragar tudo porque produz sempre uma cópia recomprimida.

Sobre as aves, já tem acontecido esse início de arribação tão cedo? Não será por causa do calor excessivo, que tenham partido mais para norte ou estejam mais perto do litoral?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Ago 2015 às 03:09)

StormRic disse:


> Nada, não tem a ver com o modo de fotografar mas com a compressão jpg do ficheiro de imagem após o registo do sensor. É uma imagem de 12 Mpx comprimida em 356 Kb, é normal que nas áreas com tons suaves com variação muito subtil de cor apareçam os mais variados efeitos aberrantes, um deles é esse. A única forma de evitar é escolher a opção da câmara, se tiver, de fotografar em RAW ou RAW+JPG. Algumas têm TIFF que também é um modo de registo sem perda de qualidade. É necessário depois editar em programa adequado, Photoshop por exemplo, se possível em modo de cor 16 bits. Só no fim da edição e redução de tamanho gravar em JPG (8 bits) com qualidade suficiente (baixa compressão). Mas nada garante que o servidor de imagens, Imgur por exemplo, não vá estragar tudo porque produz sempre uma cópia recomprimida.
> 
> Sobre as aves, já tem acontecido esse início de arribação tão cedo? Não será por causa do calor excessivo, que tenham partido mais para norte ou estejam mais perto do litoral?



Infelizmente parece que a minha máquina ainda é rasca nesse ponto, percorri os vários modos de cenas e todas as opções do modo manual e não encontrei nada disso para fotografar em Raw ou TIFF. Assim sendo não tenho muitas soluções... Quanto a photoshop nunca tive nem nunca baixei nada da net, digamos que as minhas fotos sempre foram desarmadas de efeitos artísticos...

Quanto às aves migratórias de facto já no ano passado nos finais de Julho deram à sola grande parte delas, mas na altura eu pensei que tivesse sido devido ao mês ter sido um pouco chuvoso e fresco... Será devido às noites extremamente frescas para a época que elas decidem partir?


----------



## Serrano (9 Ago 2015 às 11:29)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 24.2°C.


----------



## dahon (9 Ago 2015 às 12:09)

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de leste e nordeste. Diria que estão reunidas as condições para um dia muito complicado no que diz respeito aos incêndios.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 12:53)

Bons dias .

A manhã foi passada em banhos ...pelas 9h05m já andava no mergulho...a piscina era toda minha ,começou chegar o ar  e sol abrasar  os miolos...já dei o fora ,só se fosse ,lá fora o bafo já marca 32.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Ago 2015 às 13:39)

Boa tarde. Vento de leste por vezes moderado com 30.8°C. A estação do keipha já vai com 32.2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 14:49)

Boa tarde .

Sol doentio e abrasador ...nunca mais chega o fresquinho ,com 35.5ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Boas ...que grande anestesia que está lá fora ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

Boas...não se vê viva alma na rua ,ainda está perigoso ,ar  e com 37.2ºC .


----------



## panda (9 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

Boas
Mais uma desgraça a encosta da Covilhã outra vez a arder
Muito calor! Ainda bem que esta previsto descida da temperatura a partir de Terça
Temperatura atual 34.6ºC

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 36.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 19:39)

Boas ...o bafo lá fora ainda está em alta ,até as folhas das arvores se viraram, é só secura ,com 36.8ºC...um braseiro .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2015 às 20:23)

boas

Por Gouveia o dia foi quente, com o céu limpo.
agora de volta a Santa Comba, esta tudo calmo, sem vento e com muito o céu coberto pelo fumo de incêndio. sigo com 29.4ºC

  máxima de Santa Comba de 35.6ºC   \\  mínima de 19.1ºC

mínima de Gouveia foi de 18.3ºC sai ás 16h de la com 36.1ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

Dust devil no Vale do Rossim (Serra da Estrela) hoje, por volta das 15:30. Dia de bastante calor.







(O enquadramento não é o melhor pois estava a repousar, usufruindo da sombra dos guarda-sóis! De repente, eis que as pessoas começam a dizer "olha um tornado! olha um tornado!"... Olhei e vi o dust devil! Peguei no telemóvel e foi a foto possível! Durou poucos segundos.)


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quanto a photoshop nunca tive nem nunca baixei nada da net, digamos que as minhas fotos sempre foram desarmadas de efeitos artísticos...



off-topic: o Photoshop ou outro programa podem e devem ser usados para fazer aquilo que em fotografia em filme corresponde ao trabalho de laboratório. O que sai de uma máquina digital é o negativo e está sempre longe de ser o resultado óptimo final, nomeadamente há que corrigir, no que fôr possível, os defeitos e limitações da máquina, da lente em especial, as imperfeições de exposição, enquadramento, etc, que sempre se fizeram em qualquer prova minimamente cuidada de uma fotografia. Essas correcções não são efeitos artísticos, longe disso, mas sim o ajuste que não fizemos quando tirámos a foto ou a compensação das insuficiências técnicas da câmara e da lente. O termo "photoshop" está hoje eivado de um sentido pejorativo, quase de fraude à realidade fotografada, mas deixando de lado o trabalho criativo que usa uma base fotográfica para construir uma imagem artística que já não deve chamar-se fotografia mas sim arte digital, as ferramentas simples de edição são uma mera extensão das capacidades de uma câmara digital. Qualquer máquina digital já utiliza ela própria internamente algumas dessas ferramentas para produzir a imagem que se vê logo assim que descarregamos as fotos ou as visualizamos no visor LCD da câmara. É como se a própria câmara já tivesse o seu pequeno "photoshop", automático ou quase, interno. Aceitar o resultado desse processo como a fotografia digital ainda no estado mais puro, é um engano. Nesse aspecto é que entra em cena o ficheiro de imagem RAW, esse sim um verdadeiro "negativo" equivalente ao do filme analógico; a imagem digital no estado mais puro. Mais cedo ou mais tarde os fotógrafos entusiastas como nós começam a reconhecer e a ficar insatisfeitos com as limitações de qualquer câmara que usem, é inevitável essa tomada de consciência, mas é reveladora de uma evolução do trabalho pessoal, no sentido do aperfeiçoamento, extremamente benéfica. Esta evolução em degraus satisfação/frustração acompanhará sempre qualquer fotógrafo, incluindo todos os profissionais. Não há limite para o aperfeiçoamento do registo de imagens, e esse é um dos grandes fascínios da fotografia.


----------



## StormRic (9 Ago 2015 às 21:42)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Dust devil no Vale do Rossim (Serra da Estrela) hoje, por volta das 15:30.



 boa, grande apanhado! Perfeito o fenómeno, espectacular!

Nas Penhas Douradas, lá perto, por essa hora estava uma temperatura entre os 27,3ºC e os 27,7ºC, vento a rodar de SE para E, 10 Km/h, e humidade à volta dos 28%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 22:49)

Boas  bafo ainda presente e ar ...está bonito ,com 29.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 38.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 23:20)

O bafo continua e agora a cidade está cheio de fumo ,nem pensar abrir janelas ,ainda 29.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2015 às 23:51)

O vento de NWN...ainda muito tímido ,ainda 28.6ºC ...está para durar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 09:18)

Bons dias .

Por aqui já parece o deserto e o inferno ...só ar quente e fumo,a esta hora 29.5ºC .


----------



## panda (10 Ago 2015 às 09:25)

Bons dias
Isto hoje promete  já com 27.2ºC e 30%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 12:42)

Boas .

Vim agora da rua ...está impossível ...isto lá fora parece um filme de terror ,com 35.6ºC...não há corpo que aguente tanta brutalidade ,isto parece outro planeta .


----------



## Aspvl (10 Ago 2015 às 13:39)

Por aqui muito calor e, após uma manhã sem vento, eis que este se levanta.
Segundo a previsão descritiva do IPMA espera-se um aumento de nebulosidade e alguns aguaceiros para a tarde. Será que há direito a qualquer coisa?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

Boas ...lá fora...está pior que a tortura do chinês ,sol doentio...vento aumentar de SW quentíssimo e seco ,com 36.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 15:17)

Boas ...igual ,pela força do bafo,vão aparecendo algumas nuvens em redor  da zona,o cão já ressona na cama dele em frente a mim...barriguinha cheia ,acho que vou fazer o mesmo que ele ...este tempo não dá para outra coisa,dá muita moleza ,lá fora 36.9ºC e vento quente .


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

Boa tarde. Mais uma vez  ontem o meu sensor num dia que prometia ser muito quente, registou uma temperatura máxima muito dispare (1.7ºC de diferença) em relação à estação do Keipha, com os seguintes valores:
Sensor La Crosse Technology: *34.8ºC*
Estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVISEUDI3#history/s20150809/e20150809/mdaily) *36.5ºC*

E nas mínimas* de hoje *o papel inverteu-se:
Sensor La Crosse Technology: *18.0ºC*
Estação do keipha: *16.6ºC*

E como se já não bastasse de situações esquisitas, hoje com vento a predominar do quadrante Oeste o meu sensor leva sensivelmente um grau a mais em comparativamente à estação do Keipha:
Temperatura atual sensor La Crosse: 33.9ºC
Temperatura atual estação do Keipha: 32.8ºC

Mas este fenómeno até tem sido reincidente, com vento de Este o sensor regista temperaturas mais baixas em relação ao Keipha, com vento de Oeste regista sempre valores superiores. Que maçada, já não sei em que acreditar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

Boas...bem que soube...a siesta  da tarde,fica-se como novo ,lá fora...mais nuvens ,fazendo já alguma sombra,mas o inferno continua lá ,com 36.6ºC e vento quente .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

boas

dia quente por aqui, vim de Nelas, o Incêndio de Mangualde aquilo está muito mau, muito fumo por aqueles lados. há colegas meus bombeiros voluntários que foram chamados. Já se falou pela fabrica que ardeu um carro de bombeiros, e um parque de merendas, não tenho a confirmação, portanto a informação não oficial
esteve um vento fraco a moderado toda a tarde por Nelas. 

aqui por Santa Comba vento fraco e Céu esbranquiçado e sigo com 31.8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

atualmente o cenário é este. muito fumo, penso que seja o incêndio de Penacova  ou então o de Góis a trazido pelo vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Boas...o vento de WNW,já com alguma intensidade,já varreu muita poeira do ar,agora já consigo ver as aldeias e terras viradas para sul,coisa que não via há 3 dias ,as nuvens fugiram para interior da PI,lá fora com 33.5ºC e vento ainda quente .


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Resumo do dia de hoje:
Temperatura máxima (sensor La crosse): *34.5ºC*
Temperatura máxima (estação do Keipha):* 33.6ºC
(0.9ºC de diferença entre os dois dados)*

Temperatura mínima (sensor La crosse): *18ºC*
Temperatura mínima (estação do Keipha): *16.6ºC
(1.4ºC de diferença...)
*
De momento a temperatura é esta:
Temperatura atual sensor La Crosse: 28.1ºC
Temperatura atual estação do Keipha: 27.7ºC

*(A diferença agora é pequena mas ela vai crescer, isto é a temperatura da estação do Keipha vai descer cada vez mais em relação à minha, será que o meu sensor está perante um cenário de irradiação de calor de algures, mesmo estando ao ar livre dentro de rolos revestidos com folhas de papel branco, ou será que o rs artesanal do Keipha ainda permite que o sensor sofra arrefecimento radiativo, e que por isso a temperatura mínima dele seja quase sempre mais baixa que a minha)*

Entretanto para sul e norte  também se vê algum fumo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 20:37)

Boas...o vento de NWN,já se sente mais fresco,mas ainda 30.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2015 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui tudo calmo, vento fraco e sigo com a temperatura alta nos 24.9º

temperaturas de hoje: 18.9º mínima  \\  33.9º máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

Boas ...vento de NW não quer ajudar na festa ,ainda 27.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

O vento de NWN já certinho,e assim vai ficar durante a noite,ainda 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 37.9ºC .


----------



## Dematos (10 Ago 2015 às 23:22)

Por aqui, hoje chegou aos 40,3°C! Que forno!!! Agora, ainda nos 27,2°C!

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 10:12)

Bons dias .

Há 24h atrás...eram mais 10.0ºC a esta hora ,hoje sim parece um dia de verão ,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 10:48)

Vai subindo a temperatura...mas hoje com travão ,com 23.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

Boa tarde .

O resto da manhã já dei para...em paz e descanso,beber um café numa esplanada no centro da cidade ,hoje já havia condições ,a tarde vai aquecendo,com 31.8ºC e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 16:23)

Céu limpo e o vento de SW moderado,com 32.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 18:05)

Céu limpo e o vento a virar para WNW,temperatura a descer,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Hoje já se vê descer temperatura ,com 29.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2015 às 20:56)

boas

por aqui o dia começou encoberto por neblina e com fumo misturado limpando pelas 9h. 
depois disso o céu esteve limpo. o vento esteve moderado durante a tarde. 
atualmente não há alterações a não ser o vento que esta agora fraco. sigo com 20.5ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 18.3ºC mínima  \  27.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 21:18)

Boas...voltamos ás noites frescas,já vai arejando a casa ,com 23.6ºC e a brisa ficou mais fraca.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 32.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2015 às 22:28)

Bom fresco ,finalmente ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2015 às 01:55)

Este tempo só me traz desilusões, esteve um fim-de-semana extremamente seco e agora tinham que vir estas estúpidas aproximações de frentes em dissipação, que só estão a gerar nevoeiros, ainda se fosse para chover como deve ser... Ora para quem queria ver o maior evento de meteoros do ano (Perseidas) não tem qualquer hipótese, com certeza que a noite de amanhã vai ser fotocópia desta, os valores de humidade relativa que o GFS mostra dizem tudo

Segue-se então uma horrível noite de nevoeiro alto com 18ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2015 às 19:28)

Boa tarde. O dia de hoje tem sido frouxo com períodos alternados entre céu muito nublado e com algumas abertas. De momento estão 21.5ºC e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.

Fotos do poente de ontem com as poucas nuvens que restavam no Caramulo:










A nebulosidade do dia de hoje:





































Hoje percebi o motivo pelo qual os Pintassilgos andam por aqui:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Boas...hoje o dia foi de rumo há capital,uma maravilha hoje andar no centro de Lisboa de carro e estacionar  ...o povo está de férias ,belo dia verão e com continuação para os dias seguintes ,finalmente ,céu limpo e já corre bom fresco,com 20.4ºC...muito bom grande .


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

boas 

estou por Gouveia até ao fim do mês, mas não em ferias, continuo a ir bulir em Nelas .. 
o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado com o vento fraco a moderado. 

atualmente esta vento fraco, céu nublado e sigo com 18.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Ago 2015 às 21:57)

Chuvisca agora com 19.7ºC (Perseidas arruinadas).
As nuvens do fim do dia:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2015 às 23:39)

Uma boa noite...com 18.2ºC e um brisa a passar .

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 28.6ºC...hoje sim .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2015 às 01:31)

Volta a chuviscar... Que bela noite de meteoros...


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2015 às 02:03)

Chuva fraca agora, já deu para molhar a estrada, já cheira a terra molhada


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 02:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Fotos do poente de ontem com as poucas nuvens que restavam no Caramulo:





Mr. Neves disse:


> A nebulosidade do dia de hoje:





Mr. Neves disse:


> As nuvens do fim do dia:



 fotos muito boas!

Também me desloquei a Sintra só para verificar se havia alguma possibilidade de observação, mas a serra ficou encoberta. Aqui por Carcavelos só se fôr um bólide é que se vê, mesmo assim está parcialmente nublado, típico do noroeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2015 às 03:25)

StormRic disse:


> fotos muito boas!
> 
> Também me desloquei a Sintra só para verificar se havia alguma possibilidade de observação, mas a serra ficou encoberta. Aqui por Carcavelos só se fôr um bólide é que se vê, mesmo assim está parcialmente nublado, típico do noroeste.



Obrigado! Por aqui abriram-se umas boas abertas para norte e no espaço de 20 minutos vi 25 meteoros. É fantástico quando o céu fica destapado e se vêem todas as estrelas e os meteoros a rasgar o céu.

A NASA está a transmitir em direto: http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 03:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É fantástico quando o céu fica destapado e se vêem todas as estrelas e os meteoros a rasgar o céu.



 que sorte! A noite por aí é suficientemente escura quanto a iluminação urbana (poluição luminosa)? Aqui em Carcavelos não tenho hipótese com toda esta potente iluminação pública. Vou à varanda e por entre as nuvens só vejo praticamente o triângulo de verão (Vega, Deneb e Altair) que são três estrelas de primeira magnitude.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2015 às 03:40)

Eu vivo nos arredores de Tondela, por isso a poluição luminosa não me afeta tanto especialmente quando é Lua Nova. Entretanto já lá vão 30 meteoros e 2 bólides


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2015 às 08:48)

Bons dias
A noite foi bem fresca com 13.8ºC de mínima 
Sol e algumas nuvens. Temperatura atual 17.7ºC e 61%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2015 às 10:57)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de verão total ...maravilha este fresco natural ,com 21.1ºC bem bom .


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2015 às 12:43)

Céu totalmente nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

17.7ºC , após mínima de 12.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2015 às 13:23)

Boas ...manhã agradável para se andar no centro da cidade ,até se sentia o povo na rua...com andar mais leve ,o ar vai ficando bem arejado,vento aumentar de NW ,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2015 às 15:22)

Boa tarde ...a tarde continua bem arejada,com 24.0ºC e muito sol.


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2015 às 15:24)

céu muito nublado(3/4)
20.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 17:05)

Distribuição irregular da escassa precipitação de ontem, mas que mesmo assim foi tão preciosa pela ajuda dada ao combate aos incêndios.







O acumulado correcto de Braga, Merelim é 4,0 mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

Boa tarde. De momento chuvisca, e o dia tem sido de céu muito carregado. Estão neste momento 19.2ºC .
Off-Topic:
Terminei a madrugada de hoje com uma barrigada de meteoros foram 50 no total com 10 bólides, e só não vi mais porque o céu não permitiu. Hoje ainda dá para ver mais mas o tempo não está com boa cara de novo.


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

Céu muito nublado.
16.1ºC com uma brisa fresquíssima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2015 às 18:43)

Boas...muito sol,com 22.7ºC...e a brisa forte.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 19:08)

Acumulados horários nas estações IPMA que registaram precipitação nos últimos dois dias até às 15:00 utc de hoje. Os valores de Braga e Cabril de dia 12 substituem os que constam no resumo diário, por erro e por omissão, respectivamente.
Estações ordenadas pelo total acumulado dos dois dias.






Desta região apenas se destacam Montalegre, Chaves, Penhas Douradas e Fundão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2015 às 21:20)

Boas,céu limpo e bom fresco natural ,com 18.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, nao sei se chuviscou algo, em nelas não choveu nada, pelo menos que tenha notado. 
atualmente continua nublado, sem vento e sigo com 17.3ºC


----------



## Nickname (13 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

11.9ºC, algum vento.
Nada de precipitação que eu tenha visto, mas o aérodromo chegou a registar qualquer coisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Ago 2015 às 01:47)

Céu muito nublado agora. A sorte foi ontem o céu ter aberto, porque hoje duvido que consiga ver mais algum meteoro.
De momento 15.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Ago 2015 às 01:55)

Nickname disse:


> 11.9ºC, algum vento.
> Nada de precipitação que eu tenha visto, mas o aérodromo chegou a registar qualquer coisa.



Sim, foi às 21h, 0,1 mm, a precipitação a marcar o ponto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Ago 2015 às 03:37)

Céu pouco nublado agora, ver se chego aos 70 meteoros! Está é desagradável lá fora com 14.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (14 Ago 2015 às 07:52)

9.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Mínima de 7.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2015 às 11:39)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de verão total ,com 21.0ºC e meio nublado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2015 às 13:41)

Boa tarde...mas ainda sem almoçar ,continua meio nublado,hoje o vento ainda fraco ,com 25.0ºC e a ficar abafado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2015 às 15:08)

Boas...agora já com almocinho no sitio  ,céu mais limpo ,o vento continua fraco,temperatura a subir e vai nos 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2015 às 19:40)

Boas...bem que sabe,ao final de um dia de verão...este fresco natural na rua ,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2015 às 21:32)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu nublado por cumulos e nuvens altas. praticamente não houve vento. 
atualmente sem alterações, sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2015 às 21:48)

Boas...noite bem arejada de NW,com 19.8ºC...sabe bem este fresco .

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 27.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Ago 2015 às 22:38)

Boa noite. Hoje o poente teve direito a muitas nuvens cirros, cirrostratus, cirrocumulus, a um sundog (sinal de que atmosfera anda bem geladinha), a um halo solar (penso eu) e ainda a uma refeição de um pintassilgo

*Cirros, Cirrostratus, Cirrocumulus (e uma pequena visão para o sundog):*













































*
Sundog e halo solar:*





























*
Sundog:*






























*Pintassilgo no seu jantar de sementes, no restaurante A Horta*:


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 02:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Hoje o poente teve direito a muitas nuvens cirros, cirrostratus, cirrocumulus, a um sundog (sinal de que atmosfera anda bem geladinha), a um halo solar (penso eu) e ainda a uma refeição de um pintassilgo



 excelente trabalho de reportagem do céu, transporta-nos para o local e para o momento! O halo solar ficou muito bem captado e é um fenómeno raro ao poente, necessita com efeito de uma alta atmosfera bem fria e uma camada de cirrostratus muito fina. O sundog está fantástico! Aquela árvore, que tanto deve ter dado em vida, não sabia que depois de morta iria ser uma figurante artística em tantas belas imagens  (nitidez perfeita!). Recomendo que algumas destas fotos do halo e sundog sejam colocadas no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, que constitui uma galeria permanente.

O momento e composição do pintassilgo estão perfeitos, merecia, como incontáveis outras fotos, uma câmara digital à altura deste talento, perdoe-me a sinceridade. 

Parabéns!


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Ago 2015 às 04:43)

StormRic disse:


> excelente trabalho de reportagem do céu, transporta-nos para o local e para o momento! O halo solar ficou muito bem captado e é um fenómeno raro ao poente, necessita com efeito de uma alta atmosfera bem fria e uma camada de cirrostratus muito fina. O sundog está fantástico! Aquela árvore, que tanto deve ter dado em vida, não sabia que depois de morta iria ser uma figurante artística em tantas belas imagens  (nitidez perfeita!). Recomendo que algumas destas fotos do halo e sundog sejam colocadas no tópico dos fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos, que constitui uma galeria permanente.
> 
> O momento e composição do pintassilgo estão perfeitos, merecia, como incontáveis outras fotos, uma câmara digital à altura deste talento, perdoe-me a sinceridade.
> 
> Parabéns!



Obrigado pelos comentários e apreciações! De facto foi a primeira vez que vi um halo solar (metade de um halo) num poente, e quanto ao sundog também nunca tinha fotografado um tão luminoso A velha árvore seca que aparece sempre no fundo das fotos foi em tempos um bom castanheiro, mas é naquele cantinho que eu consigo ter uma vista mais ampla para o céu (sem apanhar as casas) e para o horizonte nomeadamente para o Caramulo, e por ironia do destino até que árvore não fica nada mal em dadas fotos. Relativamente ao pintassilgo é uma pena que a foto tenha ficado um pouco esbatida por eu ter usado o zoom máximo (lá está a câmara não dá para mais), já para não falar que a luz não era muita, o sol tinha-se posto, mas este menino decidiu vir jantar tarde.


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2015 às 11:12)

Alguma nebulosidade alta no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 19.3°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 11:50)

Bons dias .

O sol já a querer chamuscar...bem quente ,temperatura vai subindo,com 24.9ºC e vento fraco,no céu nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 12:48)

Vento fraco e vai subindo a temperatura,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Boas,o vento aumentar de NW,com 28.1ºC.


----------



## lm1960 (15 Ago 2015 às 14:12)

Boas,

Esse pintassilgo no restaurante a Horta, aqui a 2 kms da minha casa há um restaurante com esse nome......


----------



## Goku (15 Ago 2015 às 14:28)

Desculpem o off-topic, sabem.me dizer. se a ponte de Aguieira em Santa Comba Dão já está aberta a veículos pesados?
Obrigado.


----------



## keipha (15 Ago 2015 às 15:46)

Goku disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, sabem.me dizer. se a ponte de Aguieira em Santa Comba Dão já está aberta a veículos pesados?
> Obrigado.


Já


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 15:53)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens altas,algum vento de WNW,com 28.9ºC e abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 19:55)

Boas...final de tarde bem arejado,bem que sabe ,depois de mais um dia de verão ,com 23.1ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 21:14)

Boas...vento de NW dá bom fresco ,com 21.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Ago 2015 às 21:38)

E parece que vai chuviscar, céu muito nublado com 20.3ºC, as fotos seguintes ilustram as condições atuais:















Pelas 20:15h era este o cenário:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2015 às 22:44)

A noite continua bem arejada,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 22:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> as fotos seguintes ilustram as condições atuais:



 lindas! No Caramulo já deve chuviscar, ou pelo menos água de nevoeiro, precipitação oculta. A quarta e as duas últimas fotos mostram um céu semelhante ao que se via aqui em Carcavelos para nordeste. Perfeita a luz.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2015 às 00:44)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado sem vento.
vim agora da festa em Seia, onde esta a ser tudo corrido imagine-se.... pela chuva  cai fraca mas intensa e pelo vento fraco que incomoda bastante. sigo com 12.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

ricardop120 disse:


> vim agora da festa em Seia, onde esta a ser tudo corrido imagine-se.... pela chuva  cai fraca mas intensa e pelo vento fraco que incomoda bastante. sigo com 12.3ºC



Por ser uma chuva fina dificilmente aparece no radar, mas as fotos de Tondela já mostravam que havia muita humidade à superfície. Também interessante a delimitação da massa de ar húmido que entra pela bacia do Mondego:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2015 às 10:33)

Bons dias .

Algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## Goku (16 Ago 2015 às 12:30)

keipha disse:


> Já



Tens a certeza absoluta?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2015 às 12:31)

Boas...nublado e a ficar abafado ,o sol quando aparece...parece lume ,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (16 Ago 2015 às 12:52)

Goku disse:


> Tens a certeza absoluta?


Pelo menos já lá tenho visto passar os camiões e as placas de desvio para pesados já lá não estão


----------



## Goku (16 Ago 2015 às 14:45)

keipha disse:


> Pelo menos já lá tenho visto passar os camiões e as placas de desvio para pesados já lá não estão



Obrigado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2015 às 15:09)

Boas...mais nublado,abafado e com vento ainda fraco de W,com 27.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Ago 2015 às 18:27)

Depois de uns chuviscos durante a manhã, agora brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 22.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2015 às 20:02)

Boas...fim de tarde com muito sol,ainda algumas nuvens,com 24.6ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2015 às 22:45)

Boas...mais uma noite arejada ,com 20.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2015 às 22:56)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, praticamente não houve vento.
atualmente céu encoberto, sem vento e sigo com 18.4ºC

aquilo da chuva fraquinha foi coisa de pouco tempo ainda deu para uma rega mas as 10h já estava tudo seco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Ago 2015 às 01:46)

Boa noite! Hoje o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade oriunda da frente oclusa em dissipação, em especial durante o meio e fim da tarde, ainda chuviscou qualquer coisa, mas foi imperceptível.

Fotos das 18:30h:






















Entretanto com o cair da noite o pano cinza foi abrindo cada vez mais e deixou um céu estrelado:
Fotos das 23h:




Vê-se a trajetória de um avião nesta foto:





Hoje não houve Pintassilgo mas houve Verdilhão equilibrista, pouco a pouco vão comendo a semente de alface aqui do vizinho





*De momento instalou-se nevoeiro ou nebulosidade baixa como já era de esperar. O vento está fraco e sigo com 18.1ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 02:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Hoje o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade oriunda da frente oclusa em dissipação, em especial durante o meio e fim da tarde, ainda chuviscou qualquer coisa, mas foi imperceptível.



 Céu dramático, é daqueles que parecem ameaçadores mas só deixam chuvisco. Boa combinação com as árvores. Os cumulus e estratocumulus roçavam-se pelo Caramulo, tecto talvez nos 900m, devem ter largado mais alguma humidade lá por cima, tudo é ganho para conseguir ultrapassar a secura do verão.



Mr. Neves disse:


> Vê-se a trajetória de um avião nesta foto:



A passar pela Cassiopeia 

Bem apanhado o Verdilhão empoleirado numa folha de girassol (?) para a sua refeição.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Ago 2015 às 03:00)

StormRic disse:


> Céu dramático, é daqueles que parecem ameaçadores mas só deixam chuvisco. Boa combinação com as árvores. Os cumulus e estratocumulus roçavam-se pelo Caramulo, tecto talvez nos 900m, devem ter largado mais alguma humidade lá por cima, tudo é ganho para conseguir ultrapassar a secura do verão.
> 
> A passar pela Cassiopeia
> 
> Bem apanhado o Verdilhão empoleirado numa folha de girassol (?) para a sua refeição.



Obrigado. Realmente já vi céus destes a originarem trovoadas e condições severas, dramático deve ser mesmo a melhor palavra para caracterizar este cenário
E sim o Verdilhão ginasta estava empoleirado na folha do girassol a comer com toda a sofreguidão, parecia que as sementes lhe fugiam


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2015 às 12:59)

Bom dia .

Parece que voltamos...céu limpo e o bafo  vai aumentar durante a semana ,com 28.2ºC e o sol abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2015 às 15:06)

Boa tarde .

Ao sexto dia...novamente acima dos trinta ,acabou-se o sossego ,pelo menos durante o dia ,algumas nuvens soltas ,com 30.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 17:14)

Houve precipitação curiosamente persistente (chuva fraca ou chuvisco) nas montanhas da cordilheira central mais a oeste, Lousã e principalmente Açor; não terá chegado à Estrela. É pena não termos a estação do Caramulo.

*1,2 mm* ao longo de *nove* horas foram registados em Fajão.



Spoiler: Acumulados dias 15 a 17











Já referi noutro tópico que esta situação, infelizmente a terminar, foi muito benéfica para travar os incêndios. 96, 64 e 33 foi o número de ocorrências nos últimos três dias. Mesmo assim há quem persista em criminosa ou negligentemente tentar prosseguir com actividades que desencadeiem tragédias.

Duas estações WU registaram precipitação nas encostas ocidentais da Estrela:
*0,5 mm* em Loriga (entre as 4 e as 8h) e *1,0 mm* (das 4h às 7h) em São Romão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2015 às 17:44)

Boas...algumas nuvens a fazer sombra,algum vento de SW,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2015 às 19:42)

Boas...já com céu limpo,vento de WNW,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2015 às 21:03)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado. não houve vento e apesar da nebulosidade o dia foi mais quente. 
atualmente sem grandes alterações, sigo com 19.8ºC 2

temperaturas de hoje: 16.5ºC mínima  \\  29.4ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2015 às 21:33)

Boas...vento de NWN,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 11:03)

Bom dia.


Mais quente ,com 27.5ºC e já está abrasar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 12:04)

Boas...o sufoco vai-se instalando ,com 29.1ºC e o sol muito .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

Boas já incomoda ,com 30.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 15:35)

Boas...estava encomendado o ,já abunda ,nunca mais me safo deste gajo ,com 32.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 16:48)

Nada se mexe ,com 33.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 18:31)

Boas ...ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 33.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 19:50)

O vento de WNW já chegar,ainda 30.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2015 às 21:38)

boas

por Gouveia o dia começou com nevoeiro, que desapareceu logo as primeiras horas. 
o céu esteve limpo durante o dia. 
atualmente sigo sem alterações, com o ambiente agradável, 20.5ºC peraturas: 

temperaturas: 11.4ºC mínima  \  29.8ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2015 às 21:58)

Boas...vento de NW,não muito agitado ,vai descendo devagar,com 24.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 08:50)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco...mais um dia que vai ser  e seco ,com 24.0ºC...já vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 12:42)

Boas ...a manhã ainda deu para andar ao ar livre ,numa esplanada ,até o gajo lá de cima começar a chatear ,já está abrasar ,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 14:25)

Boa tarde .

Bem que se está por casa ...nestes dias abrasadores ,com 24/25ºC...tass bem ,lá fora nada se mexe  e com uns 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 17:05)

Boas ...deve estar um bafo lá fora ,com 34.9ºC ...no escuro por casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 18:26)

Ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 34.9ºC   e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

Só agora começou a chegar algum vento,lá fora está tudo escaldar ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2015 às 21:44)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, praticamente sem vento. 
atualmente sem alterações, a noite segue quente nos 22.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2015 às 21:55)

Boas ...ainda muito ,nem se pode abrir janelas ,vento de NWN mas fraco,com 27.7ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 10:11)

Bom dia .

Já fui a fazer o que tinha a fazer na rua...o meu inimigo numero um já não deixa ,o sol já a queimar com a força toda  ,a esta hora com 28.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 12:08)

Mais ...32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 15:15)

Boa tarde .

Fui com o bolinhas há inspeção periódica...é a primeira ,na zona industrial...aquela zona sul é tórrida ,como se sabe,aquilo é de portões abertos,entra o ar dum lado ainda sai pior do outro lado ,melhor ambiente por casa ,lá fora até faz doer ,com 36.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 18:13)

Boas ,está na hora perigosa ,ainda um forno lá fora ,com 36.6ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

Boas
Hoje tem sido uma tarde de sol e algumas nuvens
Esta um calor de deixar um gajo 
Temperatura atual 33.6ºC

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 36.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 19:49)

Finalmente já se vê alguma coisa mexer-se na rua ...olha...é o vento,já chegou ,mas ainda vento ,com 33.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 20:30)

O vento já abunda...mas ainda quente,com 31.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 21:23)

Boas...fresco fresco,só no meu jardim ,depois de uma rega,fora disso,ainda está tudo a ferver na rua ,ainda 29.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 37.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 22:07)

Está com pouca vontade para descer ,ainda 28.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2015 às 22:15)

boas

Por Gouveia o dia foi quente, praticamente sem vento. tal como atualmente não há alterações, sigo com 22.1ºC 

temperaturas: 16.0ºC mínima  \  34.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2015 às 23:16)

Vai descendo...com 27.3ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2015 às 23:40)

Dia de calor 
dados:  máxima de 32ºC
mínima de 18ºC
Atual de 21,9ºC
Vento de oeste
pressão a 1019 hpa
humidade a 38%


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 08:08)

Bom dia.

Quase toda a noite sempre acima dos 25.0ºC ...sufoco ,agora baixou desde as 7.0h ,com 22.1ºC e algumas nuvens ...vai ser mais um dia a bombear  que vêm por ai .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 10:44)

Boas já se está a manifestar ...parece estar preso por horas ,que alivio ,com 29.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 11:08)

Vai abrasando ,já vai nos 30.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 12:43)

Boas ...vai subindo,mas hoje com modos ,com 31.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 14:39)

Boa tarde .

Não falha ...ar quente e o sol mais um dia feito numa brasa ,nem se pode ir há rua,com este mau tempo ,com 34.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 16:38)

Boas ...continua,mais nuvens,mas inofensivas ,todas a fugir para o sitio do costume ,com 34.6ºC e vento quente.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Ago 2015 às 18:51)

Boas! Vejo uma bigorna gigante para SE e pelos vistos tem trovoada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 19:11)

Boas...o meu amigo vento de WNW,já está a chegar em força ...sejas abençoado ,pela imagem de SAT,parecem cogumelos a nascerem em Espanha...por aqui zero ,com 31.8ºC.


----------



## Vince (21 Ago 2015 às 20:03)

Alguma actividade eléctrica no interior norte, a única zona do país a ver alguma coisa hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 20:19)

Hoje já se vê a temperatura a descer ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 20:41)

Vince disse:


> Alguma actividade eléctrica no interior norte



Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo e o vale do Douro:





O registo do IPMA tem ali algumas por Castelo Branco mas desconfio que são ruído:


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Ago 2015 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> O registo do IPMA tem ali algumas por Castelo Branco mas desconfio que são ruído:



Não ouvi nada. Mas pelo mapa ainda caíram longe.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

O @Duarte Sousa reporta clarões frequentes (1-5seg) a este perto do Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa. Provavelmente da célula em Cáceres.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2015 às 22:25)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua,brisa de NW...mas precisava ser mais fresca ,ainda 26.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.0ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Ago 2015 às 22:46)

Boa noite. E se em certos pontos da fronteira o ambiente vai instável por aqui o horizonte mostrou um poente sereno com uma série de cumulus mediocris ou fractus (aguardo a confirmação de alguém mais entendido). À semelhança do Litoral Norte, também estas nuvens revelaram longos raios solares. Deixo-vos agora a evolução do poente em 3 vistas diferentes (talvez tenha exagerado na quantidade). 

*Evolução do poente no geral:*

































*Vista para o Caramulinho:*













































*Para Sudoeste:*


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2015 às 23:49)

Boas,
Hoje andei pelo vale do Douro durante todo o dia. O Porto nevoeirento e fresco rapidamente ficou para trás à medida que avançava para o interior. Pelas 17h30 o termómetro do carro registou a temperatura mais alta do dia, 37ºC, no Pinhão. Estava um bafo insuportável! 

Nos pontos altos, andei nos miradouros, o vento soprava forte ao ponto de por vezes não conseguir agarrar a máquina fotográfica.
Algumas nuvens mas nada de chuva. Pelas 18h00/18h30, perto de Lamego, avistava-se uma grande bigorna ao longe, já em dissipação, e que deveria corresponder à atividade verificada logo a seguir à fronteira.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E se em certos pontos da fronteira o ambiente vai instável por aqui o horizonte mostrou um poente sereno com uma série de cumulus mediocris ou fractus (aguardo a confirmação de alguém mais entendido). À semelhança do Litoral Norte, também estas nuvens revelaram longos raios solares. Deixo-vos agora a evolução do poente em 3 vistas diferentes (talvez tenha exagerado na quantidade)



 lindo, lindo poente e que belos exemplares de _altocumulus castellanus_ (hoje estiveram muito em voga, onde a instabilidade não conseguiu produzir mais do que isso)! 
Alguns tornam-se verdadeiros cumulus mediocris, sim, e a sua dissipação origina sempre fractus.
Estupendos raios solares, muita humidade nos níveis médios. Eu não me queixo da quantidade, eu não me queixo!
A telefoto do Caramulinho está um espectáculo, vê-se o marco e o que parece ser uma cerca à volta, já não me lembro como é aquilo lá em cima.
Essas fotos dos raios do poente deviam estar também no tópico do pôr-do-sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Ago 2015 às 01:58)

Algumas células ainda em território português:


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 03:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algumas células ainda em território português:



E com muita actividade eléctrica!  estávamos distraídos.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 03:39)

*Miranda do Douro *foi a única estação da rede IPMA a registar precipitação ontem, e foi significativa:

1,4 mm das 21 às 22h e 1,2 mm das 22 às 23h. Total: *2,6 mm* !

Descargas registadas pelo IPMA hoje:






e ontem:


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 03:58)

StormRic disse:


> lindo, lindo poente e que belos exemplares de _altocumulus castellanus_ (hoje estiveram muito em voga, onde a instabilidade não conseguiu produzir mais do que isso)!
> Alguns tornam-se verdadeiros cumulus mediocris, sim, e a sua dissipação origina sempre fractus.
> Estupendos raios solares, muita humidade nos níveis médios. Eu não me queixo da quantidade, eu não me queixo!
> A telefoto do Caramulinho está um espectáculo, vê-se o marco e o que parece ser uma cerca à volta, já não me lembro como é aquilo lá em cima.
> Essas fotos dos raios do poente deviam estar também no tópico do pôr-do-sol.



Obrigado pelos comentários StormRic, e pela identificação das nuvens. Oxalá esses altocumulus castellanus fossem prenúncio de instabilidade aqui na zona, nunca mais passou por aqui uma boa trovoada. Quanto ao Caramulinho o que se vê é mesmo um género de uma cerca/gradeamento junto ao marco geodésico (Um dia destes hei de fotografar o Caramulinho com a aproximação máxima) . Ironia das ironias também já não visito o Caramulo há uns 3/4 anos, fui perdendo cada vez mais a vontade de lá ir, principalmente depois dos grandes incêndios, e no Inverno a neve cada vez mais escasseia, já lá vão os anos em que os nevões permaneciam muito tempo na serra. Agora tudo o que neva de madrugada derrete até ao fim da manhã/início da tarde, nem me dá tempo para lá passar, e depois a parte norte da serra apesar de ser um pouco mais baixa é a que recebe com a grande ''maquia'' da neve, pelo que quando lá há neve não vou para o Caramulinho.  Bom mas estou eu aqui a falar de neve com o calor e tempo seco que tem estado


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2015 às 12:07)

Boas! Esqueci-me de relatar que estou numa aldeia perto do Peso da Régua 
Neste momento está muito vento e vê-se um manto de nuvens baixas a cobrir as serras do Marão e Meadas. Está muito bonito!! Não tenho como dizer qual é a temperatura mas posso dizer que está muito mais frio que ontem. Vê-se a bela frente a chegar, pelas imagens de satélite, e posso dizer que estou com bastantes expectativas, porque por Lisboa tem estado bastante fraco e foi preciso ir de férias para apanhar umas gotas . Mais logo vou para Penafiel e regresso à Régua na quarta


----------



## Serrano (22 Ago 2015 às 12:14)

25.3°C no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2015 às 12:15)

Bom dia  .

Esta noite já foi mais fresca...já deu para arrefecer a casa ,hoje   sem fazer nada,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2015 às 14:38)

Boas células a desenvolverem-se perto da fronteira de Portugal +/- 100 km da fronteira.

Visibilidade alguém tem para estas células?


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

No Sabugal a noite foi de trovoada e chuva, que chegou a cair forte cerca das 2 da manhã. 
Apesar de ter chovido o concelho está a arder, nomeadamente a zona de Sortelha.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas células a desenvolverem-se perto da fronteira de Portugal +/- 100 km da fronteira.
> 
> Visibilidade alguém tem para estas células?


Tive visibilidade mas estou a andar de carro e não consegui tirar fotografias, mas posso dizer que são umas belas torres


----------



## DRC (22 Ago 2015 às 15:25)

Consigo avistar as células em Espanha também daqui do Sabugal.
 Há cerca de 1h atrás pensei que ainda chovesse qualquer coisa, mas entretanto já se desfez tudo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2015 às 16:09)

Boa tarde.

Parece estar a chegar a mudança ...dias de verão ,pelo menos 3/4 dias,depois de uma manhã sufocante,temperatura alta e sol quente com humidade alta...sensação esquisita...mal estar ,nuvens altas a chegar e brisa de NW em força,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 17:21)

Chuva fraca, vento moderado de Oeste com 23.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Boas...mais nublado,a brisa vai varrendo o ar quente,depois de tantos dias e noites de ar ,até que em enfim ,com 26.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

DRC disse:


> No Sabugal a noite foi de trovoada e chuva, que chegou a cair forte cerca das 2 da manhã.
> Apesar de ter chovido o concelho está a arder, nomeadamente a zona de Sortelha.



Correcto  As DEA deram origem aos incêndios que apareceram por causas naturais.


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 19:14)

DRC disse:


> No Sabugal a noite foi de trovoada e chuva, que chegou a cair forte cerca das 2 da manhã.
> Apesar de ter chovido o concelho está a arder, nomeadamente a zona de Sortelha.



*3,0 mm *registados no *Sabugal* entre as 2 e as 3h.

Acumulados horários até às 18 h nas estações IPMA:


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

Por Lamego muitas nuvens, com cara que vai chover
temperatura atual de 18ºC
vento de NW
1014 hpa
71% de HR
máxima de 23ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 19:24)

De momento céu muito nublado com várias abertas. A chuva fraca durou cerca de 15min. Entretanto creio que se estão a formar nuvens com características lenticulares.

Temp. atual: 21.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2015 às 19:45)

Boas...com 23.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Com o cair da noite o céu voltou a ficar muito carregado de estratocumulus. Algumas fotos sugerem um céu ameaçador.  De momento 20.3ºC com vento fraco de Oeste e algumas rajadas moderadas. O principio de nuvens lenticular esfumou-se completamente assim que entrou esta nebulosidade baixa.
Fica o registo fotográfico do final do dia:

Cortinas de chuva a cobrirem o Caramulo pelas 17:53h









Nebulosidade que se foi instalando no Sul do Caramulo (fotos a partir das 19:40)h:





































Fotos a partir das 20:16h:


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 21:54)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Cortinas de chuva a cobrirem o Caramulo pelas 17:53h



 belo "filme" da chegada do outono  (talvez não, ainda). Essa chuva terá sido apanhada nesta estação, Molelos, com *1,8 mm* acumulados a partir das 18h30.
Mais a norte Vouzela teve uns* 0,5 mm* entre as 17 e as 18h. A estação do Caramulo desapareceu e Nelas nada acumulou ainda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2015 às 21:56)

Uma boa noite...com 19.9ºC...bem que sabe o fresco natural .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 30.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2015 às 03:42)

Vai chuviscando com 16.2ºC e vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Ago 2015 às 04:05)

Chuva fraca, 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2015 às 16:16)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia...aproveitando o dia de verão total,passado ao ar livre,desde de manhã pela fresquinha,com almoçarada ,hoje já havia condições ,com ambiente na rua e em casa...já livre de ar ,com 24.0ºC e com sol e nuvens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

A muito custo... lá chegou a chuva a Chaves... aquele bloqueio Marão-Gerês ainda me impressiona e cresci com ele!
Foto do seguidor do Meteo Tras os Montes, Miguel Carvalho:


----------



## dahon (23 Ago 2015 às 17:19)

Por Viseu também já chove fraco.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 17:36)

Até às 16 horas, só voltou a registar no extremo noroeste, depois de uma madrugada e manhã que pode ter ajudado a apagar incêndios:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2015 às 17:42)

Boas...a tarde continua a ser bem arejada,céu mais nublado,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Serrano (23 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

18.3° no Sarzedo e chuva no horizonte, porque dá para ver as cortinas de precipitação na zona das Penhas Douradas.


----------



## Nickname (23 Ago 2015 às 18:33)

Chuva ininterrupta desde as 16:30, mais intensa na última hora.
Algum vento, 15.2ºC

Mínima: 10.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (23 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

SAT24

Na imagem de satélite das 18h05 é possível observar a nebulosidade a cruzar as regiões do norte e centro de Portugal Continental, em deslocamento do litoral para o interior. A precipitação, por vezes forte, suaviza as temperaturas e apaga os focos de incêndio.
As rajadas de vento muito fortes originam a ondulação da nebulosidade. O estado do tempo deverá melhorar a partir da próxima madrugada, regressando o bom tempo ao longo do dia de amanhã.


----------



## keipha (23 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> belo "filme" da chegada do outono  (talvez não, ainda). Essa chuva terá sido apanhada nesta estação, Molelos, com *1,8 mm* acumulados a partir das 18h30.
> Mais a norte Vouzela teve uns* 0,5 mm* entre as 17 e as 18h. A estação do Caramulo desapareceu e Nelas nada acumulou ainda.


Esses 1,8mm da estação de molelos são falsos. Tive a limpar o sensor de chuva e tive azar. Esqueci-me de desligar o cabo ao emissor e contou esses 1,8mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2015 às 22:15)

Boas...por aqui também choveu,não vi chover,ainda algumas décimas de chuva,nublado e com o vento mais calmo,com 17.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 24.1ºC .


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

keipha disse:


> Esses 1,8mm da estação de molelos são falsos. Tive a limpar o sensor de chuva e tive azar. Esqueci-me de desligar o cabo ao emissor e contou esses 1,8mm



 oops 

O Interior Norte e Centro quase todo bafejado pela chuva fraca ou chuvisco (até às 21h):


----------



## keipha (23 Ago 2015 às 22:59)

Hoje foi dia de vento fraco a moderado com rajadas e começou a chover durante a tarde, dando para acumular 5,1mm. Boa rega.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2015 às 11:39)

Bom dia.

Mais um dia de verão total...logo pela manhã foi com céu limpo,maravilha para se estar,algures numa esplanada na cidade ,fez-me lembrar quando estou há beira mar ...há vontade ,mais nuvens e boa brisa a passar,com 21.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2015 às 14:56)

Boa tarde.

Continuação de uma boa tarde de verão...por aqui ,boa para uma ida até ao centro da cidade ,sol e nuvens,com 23.5ºC...até logo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Boa tarde.

A tarde foi para limpar o céu de nuvens ...foi uma boa tarde de verão para se andar na rua ,com 22.9ºC e o vento mais calmo de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2015 às 21:16)

Boas...brisa fresca de NW,muito bom ,com 19.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2015 às 15:29)

Boa tarde .

Voltamos há primeira forma...céu limpo e o sol já em aquecimento ,com 29.9ºC e hoje nada se mexe ...depois de uns dias bem assoprados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

Boas...a tarde continua quente,vento fraco,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

Boas...fui passear o meu amigo 4 patas ...o gajo lá de cima ainda está rijo ,com 30.5ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2015 às 21:02)

Boas...a máxima de hoje,ficou com mais sete graus a relação a ontem ,o vento de NW a chegar ,com 26.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

A brisa continua de NW,com 24.0ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Ago 2015 às 09:34)

Ontem, a estação de *Carrazeda de Ansiães* registou uma minima de *5,7ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2015 às 13:07)

Bom dia .

A manhã foi de céu limpo...aumento de nuvens altas ,com 29.0ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2015 às 15:50)

Boa tarde .

Hoje o vento de WNW...veio mais cedo ,está a manter a temperatura estável,com 29.9ºC e nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2015 às 18:32)

Boas...vento de WNW,mais limpo o céu,com 28.6ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2015 às 18:36)

Boa tarde. Atualmente o céu está muito nublado por cirros e cirrostratus com algumas abertas, o vento sopra fraco a moderado de Oeste.
Sigo com 24.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2015 às 22:13)

Para o inicio da noite o céu limpou um pouco, maior parte das nuvens ficou concentrada acima do Caramulo. O vento acalmou, de momento é nulo ou fraco e sigo com 19.5ºC.

Poente de hoje junto das 20:10h:


















Pelas 20:30h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

Boas...tudo calmo ,ligeira brisa,com 21.8ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Ago 2015 às 01:54)

Chuvisca por aqui com 19ºC, vento nulo a fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2015 às 09:09)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já se fez uma rega no jardim ...e agora vou eu a por ao fresco,antes que comece a fazer ,até ao centro da cidade,céu limpo e muito nevoeiro nos vales do rio Tejo ,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## dahon (27 Ago 2015 às 12:20)

Muita morrinha por Viseu desde as 10h. Infelizmente não desagrava o nível de seca em que estamos, mas a vegetação agradece.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2015 às 12:51)

Boas...já de volta ,o ambiente na rua nada mau,algumas nuvens baixas e brisa fresca,com 25.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Boa tarde .

Sol e algumas nuvens passageiras ,vento aumentar de WSW e a temperatura a subir,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2015 às 19:18)

Boas...tarde cheio de sol e algum vento de WNW,ainda 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2015 às 21:11)

Boas...a brisa de NW,mas fraca ,ainda 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.6ºC / 30.0ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Ago 2015 às 22:08)

Boas!

Amanhã rumo à Serra da Estrela para um fim de semana a acampar perto de Loriga... espero que o tempo ajude... o meteocovilhã fala em aguaceiros... que francamente espero que não se concretizem!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2015 às 02:19)

O dia de ontem começou com um céu muito carregado, com alguma chuva fraca mas persistente durante quase toda a manhã. O resto do dia seguiu-se com algumas abertas e o fim do dia resumiu-se a cirros e alguns fractos e cumulus:











Um pouco mais tarde pelas 19:56h iam surgindo mais cirros:













A progressão da escuridão dos cirrocumulus a invadir a luminosidade do poente:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 08:48)

Bons dias .

Vêm por ai mais uns dias a bombear ar ...tudo ao fresco no jardim,já levou uma rega ,agora vou eu a pôr-me ao fresco ,volta matinal...antes que o gajo lá de cima comece a incomodar,com céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 21.9ºC...já vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 12:28)

Boas,já de volta ...o gajo de lá cima já faz criar borbulhas ,já se vai instalando para os próximos dias ...nunca mais me vejo livre dele ,com 28.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 13:28)

Não para ...há malvado ,com 30.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

Boas tardes .

Sol em brasa ,vento quente SSE...do pior sitio com 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 15:52)

Não falha ,com 33.5ºC e vento quente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Ago 2015 às 17:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O resto do dia seguiu-se com algumas abertas e o fim do dia resumiu-se a cirros e alguns fractos e cumulus:



 que belas cores! O Caramulo é uma notável barreira às nuvens baixas e as nuvens médias que passam acusam a sua presença.
Já se nota o sol a pôr-se cada vez mais à esquerda do Caramulinho, o qual por vezes se oculta nas nuvens rasantes aos cimos, ou não fosse o pico da serra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 17:33)

Continua em cheio ,com 33.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 18:44)

Por aqui ainda na hora perigosa ...nada se mexe ,ainda 34.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 20:16)

Boas...nada se mexe ...ainda ,com 30.1ºC...grande noite de bafo que vai ser .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 21:10)

Boas...o vento de NW já presente ,mas ainda quente ,com 28.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2015 às 21:51)

A brisa continua,com 26.6ºC...vai devagarinho .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Boa noite! O dia de hoje começou muito fechado com neblinas e nuvens muito baixas, foi limpando progressivamente com o desenrolar da manhã. A tarde seguiu-se com céu pouco nublado, com predominância das nuvens cirros, cirrostratos e cirrofibratus e alguns cirros uncinus (mas estes já não apanhei).

Poente de hoje pelas 20:12h:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 00:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente de hoje pelas 20:12h:



 Que belo céu, parece uma dança de dragões. As cores ficaram muito boas, naturais. Ouvem-se os grilos/cigarras e o piar das aves de volta ao ninho.
Recorte do Caramulo sem qualquer das nebulosidades de ontem, perfeita silhueta, bonito cenário com a fotogénica árvore que morreu de pé. Seria interessante conhecer a história daquela árvore.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 10:19)

Bons dias .

Hoje está prometido ...e muito ,com 27.3ºC...já começa a morder o gajo .


----------



## Serrano (29 Ago 2015 às 11:22)

Manhã de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 24°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 14:06)

Boa tarde.

Hora ai está o gajo na máxima força ....parece ter os dias contados por uns dias ,uma sorte das grandes ,com 34.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2015 às 14:55)

Por Bragança alcançamos os 35,0ºC... Muito quente, céu limpo!

Hoje todo o interior vai sofrer...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 15:07)

Boas...terror lá fora ...nem dá para assomar há porta ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 17:28)

Está um perigo lá fora ,com 36.5ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 19:36)

Boas...um bafo ,com 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 20:46)

Lá fora ainda está um caldinho ...nada se mexe ,com 32.1ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

Boas!
O dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro e nem imaginam como foi lindo vê-lo a descer pela serra do Marão, até chegar à aldeia onde estou!! O mais interessante é que parece que havia uma "barreira invisível" que não deixava o nevoeiro chegar até aqui! Amanhã publico fotos, quando chegar a lisboa.
Atualmente está calorzinho mas aguenta-se e o vento está fraco. Céu com muitas nuvens altas, o que fez um belo pôr do sol com direito a sun dog e tudo 
Achei que o sol se pôs demasiado rápido porque antes se punha às 20h quase 21h e agora põe-se às oito e tal Foi estranho!
Estou com expectativas para atividade eléctrica que poderá desencadear-se, porém amanhã volto para Lisboa e não sei se conseguirei apanhar algo
Esperemos que sim!!!
A lua está magnífica!!! Tirem fotos!!!
Acho que hoje foi um dia muito interessante! De manhã tive nevoeiro, tive um pôr do sol com sun dog ao anoitecer e agora tenho uma lua muito brilhante que ilumina a aldeia e arredores, e com sorte terei uma trovoadazita!!! Demasiado bom!!!! E agora vou calar-me que já está muito longo


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2015 às 21:50)

Boa noite! O dia começou com céu limpo mas sensivelmente a partir das 7h um manto de neblinas e nevoeiros começou a formar-se no Caramulo e a descer a serra até ao vale. O fim da manhã foi de céu praticamente limpo, assim como a tarde, se bem que a partir do meio do mesmo período começou a surgir uma panóplia de nuvens altas (cirros, cirrostratus, cirrocumulus, altocumulus). O dia foi bastante quente, na estação do Keipha (http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUDI3#history) a máxima foi de 34.2ºC, atualmente sigo ainda com 25.1ºC e vento fraco.

Nevoeiro matinal e Caramulinho:














Poente pelas 20:16h com uma ''miscelânia'' de nuvens:


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 22:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Lá fora ainda está um caldinho ...nada se mexe,com 32.1ºC.



 32ºC às nove da noite!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Nevoeiro matinal e Caramulinho:



Lindo, inspirador os primeiros raios de sol nas penedias, excelente detalhe!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente pelas 20:16h com uma ''miscelânia'' de nuvens:



Perfeito 
Instabilidade, trovoada? não é para já, essas nuvens têm todas um aspecto muito estável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2015 às 23:27)

Boas ...ainda 28.5ºC,está para durar,nada se mexe,menos nublado,haver se ajuda a descer a temperatura,não está tão abafado.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 37.2ºC .


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2015 às 23:59)

Até agora nem uma descarga para amostra. Há noites de natal menos pacíficas


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 01:58)

O que passou aqui vai um bocado mais organizado para Norte, provavelmente choverá brevemente em C. Branco, já que nem todo o conteúdo precipitável é virga, tendo chovido aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 02:00)

Vince disse:


> Até agora nem uma descarga para amostra. Há noites de natal menos pacíficas



De facto isto para o que se falava está uma pasmaceira estupenda. Será que amanhã também não passa de ameaças?
O fluxo continua de sul para norte e a luz da Lua deixa transparecer os altocumulos que indicam alguma instabilidade e convecção nos níveis altos. Contudo desta vez estão a surgir sem que nenhuma frente fria se aproxime. Talvez sejam um bom indicio para o dia de amanhã.

Entretanto para sul vê-se mesmo uma grande concentração de altocumulus.

Temp. Atual: 20.9ºC.


----------



## Dematos (30 Ago 2015 às 02:06)

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos 39.1C°; um brazeiro autêntico!! Agora, céu com algumas nuvens, 26C° e não me parece caia chuva! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 02:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Entretanto para sul vê-se mesmo uma grande concentração de altocumulus.



E parece que está chover em Portalegre.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 02:08)

StormRic disse:


> E parece que está chover em Portalegre.


Já passou  , mas pode ser que ainda chova em Castelo Branco pelo menos, porque a maioria do que está no radar é virga, mas nem toda.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 03:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já passou  , mas pode ser que ainda chova em Castelo Branco pelo menos, porque a maioria do que está no radar é virga, mas nem toda.



No blitzortung já foram detetadas 3 descargas no distrito de Castelo Branco. Não deve estar a ser nada de extraordinário, mas o que é pena e que essas células não devem passar por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 03:11)

Fora o desfasamento extremo dos detectores do IPMA, que foram detectadas descargas foram:


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 03:34)

Células a crescerem a grande velocidade junto à Malcata, num espaço de 10 min a célula de Malcata passou do fundo da escala de refletividade para cerca mais 40 dBZ. Penso que estas células se encaminham para a Guarda obedecendo ao fluxo de sul para norte.

Atenção à célula do Sabugal parece ser muito intensa, talvez já tenha granizo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 03:45)




----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2015 às 03:45)

Já começa a haver actividade convectiva mais organizada. Acompanhada de descargas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 03:59)

Céu pouco nublado por estratocumulos (estes já em predominância) e altocumulus oriundos de sul, nota-se que a instabilidade está a aumentar, talvez o aumento da humidade relativa tenha dado uma ajuda.

Temp. Atual 19.6ºC

Interessante ver que o vento está a rodar para em certo locais Este quando o fluxo é de sul para Norte, sinal de cisalhamento provavelmente. Aqui vejo estratocumulos a assumirem movimento de sul para norte mas já vi altocumulus a irem de leste para Oeste.


----------



## david 6 (30 Ago 2015 às 04:10)

pessoal da zona da Guarda aproveitem a trovoada, eu dava tudo para estar no vosso lugar, tantas saudades de uma coisa assim...


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2015 às 06:49)

Alguma chuva e trovoada na última hora. Por agora 21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 10:03)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo e já um braseiro na rua...sol parece fogo ,já vai nos 29.7ºC .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 11:19)

Boas,

A reportar perto de Murça , está grande brasa, mal se consegue estar ao sol.

O termômetro do carro marca 30,5ºC o vento está fraco de leste / ESE


----------



## Serrano (30 Ago 2015 às 11:40)

Choveu no Sarzedo durante a noite, mas nada de especial. Neste momento estão 25.4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 12:27)

Boas ...abrasar ,com 32.3ºC...vim agora da rua .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 13:44)

Em Carrazedo da ansiães, muito calor , ambiente abafado ! Rajadas de SE fortes e de arquentes 

Nuvens altas e vão se formando alguns cumulus deslocam-se de SW para NE 

Foto tirada agora


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2015 às 15:22)

Muito nublado pelo Peso da Régua. Consigo ver várias nuvens em desenvolvimento e acho que vejo a bigorna de uma célula. Está muito abafado. Neste momento estou a voltar para Lisboa, com sorte ainda apanho uma trovoadazita


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 15:39)

Boas meio nublado,as nuvens a passar pelo sitio do costume,sol doentio ,abafado...não está nada de jeito lá fora ,com 34.7ºC e vento quente de SSW.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 15:50)

Finalmente choveu no Este-sudeste da Beira Baixa (Martim Rei e Zebreira). Também choveu em Trás-os-Montes, Portalegre e, recentemente, no sotavento algarvio.
As estações e os acumulados de hoje até às 14 horas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

Foto tirada agora , célula sobre Vila flor


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Ago 2015 às 16:10)

Estou no Gerês e parece que hoje nem aqui se vai ver alguma convecção. Está tudo a "fugir" para a NE a grande velocidade.


----------



## DRC (30 Ago 2015 às 16:31)

Esta madrugada, cerca das 3 da manhã houve trovoada e granizo no Sabugal, acompanhados de rajadas fortes.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 16:46)

Células a nascerem como cogumelos em Trás-os-Montes na última meia hora:






deslocam-se rapidamente para NE ou NNE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 17:02)

Cenário desde carrazedo de ansiães 





Ao centro penso ser a célula de Macedo


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

O movimento rápido para nor-nordeste parece varrer a convecção para a fronteira. Talvez não evolua mais do que isto, a actividade principal está em Espanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 17:39)

Sol e nuvens,vento moderado de SW e ,com 34.3ºC .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 17:50)

Neste momento estou a ir para Mirandela

Nuvens fantásticas perto de Villa flor






Zona vale do rio tua ( cachão ) , registei 35ºc ! Que bafo , vento quente 

Edit: relâmpago para norte ( Mirandela)


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Nuvens fantásticas perto de Villa flor



 que beleza!






Em Espanha as células são gigantescas, o aglomerado tem o tamanho do nosso território inteiro.
Mas nem por isso as precipitações são significativas, é rara a estação com mais de 10mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Boas...o meu amigo vento de WNW já a varrer o ar ,por uns dias vou ficar livre dele ,hoje já se vê a temperatura descer ,com 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 20:45)

A brisa continua em força,ambiente já vai refrescando...fresco natural tão bom ,com 27.7ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Ago 2015 às 21:22)

Foto tirada às 17h junto das piscinas de Carrazedo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2015 às 21:48)

Boas...vai refrescando lentamente,com 26.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.9ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite!
Sintetizando o dia em duas palavras: Desolador e secante

Nem me apeteceu fotografar os poucos cumulus congestus que iam passando a norte e nordeste, enfim um dia para esquecer. Aliás isto parece mais que estou no litoral, prova disso o nevoeiro acabou por entrar com o final do dia o que significa que não deve haver assim tanta instabilidade, e por cima do nevoeiro há uma grande coleção de altocumulus e cirrocumulus:










Temp. Atual: 22.1 com 86% de humidade relativa segundo a estação do Keipha, está bastante abafado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 10:10)

Bons dias .

Voltamos aos dias verão total ,nublado e ao longe algumas ,com 20.7ºC...bem bom ,finalmente fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 10:20)

Já chove ...e bem ,bem que sabe o cheiro a terra molhada,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Thomar (31 Ago 2015 às 11:23)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Já chove ...e bem ,bem que sabe o cheiro a terra molhada,com 19.7ºC.


Pelas imagens de radar dinâmico do IPMA deverá haver mais festa por aí ainda esta manhã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 11:32)

Começam a pingar umas gotas gossas muito esparsas mas somente isso.
Temp. Atual: 21.5ºC


----------



## dahon (31 Ago 2015 às 11:41)

Aguaceiro fraco de curta duração.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 12:18)

Boas...elas andam  por aqui...pingos,com 20.0ºC...maravilha de temperatura .


----------



## Dematos (31 Ago 2015 às 14:47)

Alguns trovões a meio da manhã, e pingas grossas que deram para molhar o chão! Neste momento 30,2C°; nuvens grossas/sol!! 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2015 às 14:50)

Rajada de 116 km/h em Bragança ontem, será que foi erro do IPMA ou alguma situação convectiva localizada? Porque nenhuma das EM amadoras mostra esse tipo de comportamento:


----------



## Z13 (31 Ago 2015 às 15:23)

Parece-me um erro... não encontrei dados nem relatos de uma situação dessas... belo achado!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 15:23)

Boa tarde.

Sol e nuvens...depois de alguma instabilidade de manhã ,com 26.1ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 15:23)

Se tudo correr bem há uma série de células no litoral que pode vir na minha direção, a começar já com a célula que está a chegar a Coimbra.

No céu hoje não é possível ver grande desenvolvimentos verticais, devido à grande abundância de nuvens estratocumulus (espero que estas sejam apenas a base de umas boas nuvens convectivas).

Temp.Atual: 25.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 15:37)

A dita célula acho que vai passar mesmo só de raspão. Deve passar por Carregal do Sal, ainda não é desta

Edit: Acabou de desvanecer na última imagem de radar


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2015 às 15:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de 116 km/h em Bragança ontem, será que foi erro do IPMA ou alguma situação convectiva localizada? Porque nenhuma das EM amadoras mostra esse tipo de comportamento:



No radar de ontem , apareceram células a passar junto / cima de Bragança, alguma delas poderia ter proporcionado uma rajada desse calibre ...





Às 17h ( 16 UTC ) , A EMA registou intensidade de vento máximo 23km/h e houve uma descida acentuada de temperatura :


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

As células que tinham algum interesse estão a ser todas varridas para Este, para aqui já não tenho esperança alguma

Algumas amostras da convecção desta tarde:










Para nordeste às 16:46h :

















Caramulo norte (ainda com alguns cumulus congestus nesta altura)- foto das 17:16h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

Boas...tarde de verão calma ,sol e nuvens ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Ago 2015 às 20:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> O @Duarte Sousa reporta clarões frequentes (1-5seg) a este perto do Signo-Samo, na Pampilhosa. Provavelmente da célula em Cáceres.



E no meio de muitos relâmpagos ainda consegui algumas coisas:





















Fotos tiradas deste local: http://osm.org/go/b8h2~1sfs--?m=


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E no meio de muitos relâmpagos ainda consegui algumas coisas:



 boa! Longo alcance!


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2015 às 20:50)

boas

estou de volta a Santa Comba, fiquei sem net em Gouveia, fica caro a net na pen ...

o dia por aqui foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algum chuvisco pela manha. de resto esteve muito ameaçador mas não se passou disso. somos uns desgraçados não temos direito a nada. apesar disso esteve abafado, um dia muito incomodativo suava-se sem fazer nada.

atualmente céu já mais limpo, vento fraquinho e sigo com 22.6ºC e 62% humidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,ligeira brisa de NWN,com 23.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 27.4ºC .


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Algumas amostras da convecção desta tarde:



 Apesar de não se ter registado actividade de células aí mesmo, é um regalo ver estas nuvens e estas belas fotos! Gosto muito também de ver os detalhes dos cimos telúricos das nossas serras, aqui do Caramulo.
Em Nelas ainda caíu um aguaceiro antes das 14 horas. Todos os registos horários destes dois dias nesta mensagem.


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

Boas,

de regresso ao Porto vindo de Mogadouro, hoje e pouco depois de Macedo de Cavaleiros apanhei uma boa chuvada com algum granizo ( audível e visível  no vídeo ) antes da chuva um enorme relâmpago nuvem/terra rasgou o céu mesmo à minha frente  . Na altura o termómetro do carro desceu aos 19.5 ºc , uns Km mais à frente já ia nos 28.5 ºc 

Foi algo bastante localizado, mas suficiente para fazer correr bem a água nas bermas da estrada 

Cá fica um vídeo que fiz com o telemóvel ( ver 720 p )


Radar:


----------



## Nickname (31 Ago 2015 às 23:06)

18.9ºC, de manhã ainda houve uns aguaceiros, entre as 8 e as 10h.
Dei uma volta na zona do São Macário, também apanhei uns chuviscos lá(por volta do meio-dia), e nevoeiro no topo, a partir dos 1000 metros.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 23:54)

Nickname disse:


> Dei uma volta na zona do São Macário, também apanhei uns chuviscos lá(por volta do meio-dia), e nevoeiro no topo, a partir dos 1000 metros.



 muito boas as fotos. Mas uma volta ousada, com ameaça de trovoada como esteve, nestes cimos escalvados é deveras perigoso, a sério.
Estas montanhas nunca deixam de impressionar, pelos vales encaixados e encostas de grande declive assim como a relativa desolação da paisagem.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2015 às 20:16)

Fotos que tirei no domingo ( dia 30 ) na zonas de Carrazedo de ansiães , Vila flor e Mirandela:












Com mais contraste


----------



## StormRic (3 Set 2015 às 06:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei no domingo ( dia 30 ) na zonas de Carrazedo de ansiães , Vila flor e Mirandela:



 belas imagens! Bigornas artísticas, especialmente a última. Boas composições, com um certo cunho épico, não só pelo uso da super grande angular mas pela habilidade do autor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2015 às 14:18)

StormRic disse:


> belas imagens! Bigornas artísticas, especialmente a última. Boas composições, com um certo cunho épico, não só pelo uso da super grande angular mas pela habilidade do autor.



Obrigado @StormRic


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2015 às 14:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de 116 km/h em Bragança ontem, será que foi erro do IPMA ou alguma situação convectiva localizada? Porque nenhuma das EM amadoras mostra esse tipo de comportamento:



Verificando agora no boletim meteorológico , apresentam como maior rajada de vento ,esta tal de *116,6km/h *em Bragança.

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...yCbKhn/cli_20150801_20150831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## joocean (4 Set 2015 às 12:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Verificando agora no boletim meteorológico , apresentam como maior rajada de vento ,esta tal de *116,6km/h *em Bragança.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...yCbKhn/cli_20150801_20150831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


Parece que esse vento não é erro, o boletim agora apresenta essa ocorrência.
http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vYtPNp/cli_20150801_20150831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2015 às 12:35)

joocean disse:


> Parece que esse vento não é erro, o boletim agora apresenta essa ocorrência.
> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...vYtPNp/cli_20150801_20150831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf



Tivemos trovoada na madrugada desse dia, talvez algum episódio de vento intenso que tenha afectado a zona da estação meteorológica.


----------

